# Please share any M.N.(NeoAF), results here~



## TwistNMx (May 2, 2006)

Inquiry minds would like to know if anyone has any marked progress with the M.N.
I know we already have a thread on Miconazole Nitrate but it's so long and sorta a starter thread about trying it out.  This thread is just for results if any.
As far as myself, I'm not quite sure yet if I notice a change in growth rate.
Thanks everyone.  I'm sure we'd all like to know what's going on with it.


----------



## KiniKakes (May 2, 2006)

Great thread! The other one was getting a bit long.  Well it will be a full, consecutive week of use for me come this Friday.... so at this point it's too early for me to report any major changes.  But I will for sure keep ya'all posted!

Come on M.N. users!!!!! Let's hear about your wonderful progress, it's so motivational!!!! 

Oh, and fyi, I am using my M.N. straight in the morning..... and continuing to MTG at night.

How often are other folks M.N.'ing? And what, if anything, are you mixing it with?  VWVixen posted about her plan to M.N. in 4 week cycles, and then break for 2 weeks, and I think this is a great idea. I plan to do the same.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 2, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Great thread! The other one was getting a bit long. Well it will be a full, consecutive week of use for me come this Friday.... so at this point it's too early for me to report any major changes. But I will for sure keep ya'all posted!
> 
> Come on M.N. users!!!!! Let's hear about your wonderful progress, it's so motivational!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi KiniKakes, 
I'm glad to see you check in here.
I think 4 week cycles sounds good.  I'll try that too. 
HP


----------



## LaNecia (May 2, 2006)

Checking in!!

The growth seems to be steady. I braided my hair up over the weekend so I'd keep from fussing with it, I'll take it down tonight for tomorrow's progress pics. I've got 7 more days to go before I take my 2 week break.

Great thread idea!


----------



## KiniKakes (May 2, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Checking in!!
> 
> The growth seems to be steady. I braided my hair up over the weekend so I'd keep from fussing with it, I'll take it down tonight for tomorrow's progress pics. I've got 7 more days to go before I take my 2 week break.
> 
> Great thread idea!


 
What kind of braids did you do....? And are you still able to apply the m.n. evenly throughout with the braids?


----------



## LaNecia (May 2, 2006)

They're just cornrows, I'm wearing quickweaves right now. The new growth (especially in the back) is waring with the relaxed hair. The cornrows are small enough that I'm not too concerned about even distribution.  

Because the hair is covered during the day, I do attempt to massage it in a little and I'm not concerned with the braids looking 'frayed'.

I guess if one were concerned about distribution, they could mix it with a light consistency oil.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 2, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Checking in!!
> 
> The growth seems to be steady. I braided my hair up over the weekend so I'd keep from fussing with it, I'll take it down tonight for tomorrow's progress pics. I've got 7 more days to go before I take my 2 week break.
> 
> Great thread idea!


 
Steady growth...great!  I would love to see some progress pictures. This is very encouraging.


----------



## sareca (May 2, 2006)

Yesterday, was the end of my 30 day MN challenge.oke: I have a little more than 3/4 of an inch!   Even tho I was only consistent the first 2 weeks or so.    It a keeper for me.  I've just got to get better at daily use.  Right now I _might_ remember twice/week. 

ETA: Just took this...






There are others in the comparison folder (http://public.fotki.com/Serica/hair_to_stay/comparisons/).


----------



## *Frisky* (May 2, 2006)

I think I gained an inch and I have been using it right around 30 days or less and I have only been consistent using it every day for the last week and a half.


----------



## Wanda (May 2, 2006)

Hello ladies I just started today. The Savon I went to had tons of it. I even bought the spray. Will Let everyone know how things are going in about 2 weeks.


----------



## sareca (May 2, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> I think I gained an inch and I have been using it right around 30 days or less and I have only been consistent using it every day for the last week and a half.



Marie, I watched Sparkle on the betamax everyday from 12-14 years old.


----------



## Suri (May 2, 2006)

I have only been using M.N. with Capsazin for about a week 1 1/2  and I can tell it's working. I'm in braids and I bag every night. 1. I can see my hair pushing out of the braids like weeds growing 2. When I take the baggie off in the morning my hair is very visible in the braids, in the front sides and back like the hairs are being pushed out.  It's weird, does anyone else get this? 
Well the knots where my braids start are about 1/2 inch down so there's my proof. I am planning to take these out on June 1, so I'm getting another inch between M.N and MTG.


----------



## lana (May 3, 2006)

Well I have breakage in the back about two inches long from a color disaster. I'm a natural 4a and I just started applying this every other day this week. I can give an update in about 2-4 weeks. I'll use my breakage area to judge growth.


----------



## DulceKisses (May 3, 2006)

Ok, so I went to Wal-Mart yesterday and pciked up a tube just to see what all the hype was about. The tube was very small for $5 ( i guess cause of its intended use,lol). I can't imagine getting 2 MAYBE 3 applications out of this tube. My plan was to use it every other day. How often our you ladies using it and are you finding a better deal for this lil tube?

Im in box braids with crownrows in the front, so application to the scalp is easy but good lawd! I'll be buying 5-6 tubes to do the every other day thing for a month. Maybe I'll stick to whats already working for and that my stinky MTG! lol any advise?


----------



## HoneyDew (May 3, 2006)

DulceKisses said:
			
		

> Ok, so I went to Wal-Mart yesterday and pciked up a tube just to see what all the hype was about. The tube was very small for $5 ( i guess cause of its intended use,lol). I can't imagine getting 2 MAYBE 3 applications out of this tube. My plan was to use it every other day. How often our you ladies using it and are you finding a better deal for this lil tube?
> 
> Im in box braids with crownrows in the front, so application to the scalp is easy but good lawd! I'll be buying 5-6 tubes to do the every other day thing for a month. Maybe I'll stick to whats already working for and that my stinky MTG! lol any advise?



Some people are buying the store brands or buying off brands from Ebay.

It seems that applying every other day will still give good results.

I think the main reason MN appealed to me, was the fact that I did not have to worry about an odor or oily hair.


----------



## jwhitley6 (May 3, 2006)

RESULTS ONLY PLEASE....Use the other thread for general discussion.

Thank you.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 3, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> RESULTS ONLY PLEASE....Use the other thread for general discussion.
> 
> Thank you.


I totally agree.
Not to be mean or anything, it's just that the other thread is more appropriate for that as jwhitley6 says.
We are summing up those who have results please.
Thanx


----------



## MiWay (May 3, 2006)

I decided I'd only use it in the back of my head and nape area for about a month and see what my results are before I use it on my entire head.  I grease my scalp with it every evening.  I could be hallucinating, but it seems like I have about 1/4" in less than 2 weeks!    I'm about 7 weeks post, so I won't be able to really tell until I get another relaxer.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 3, 2006)

My broken off nape area is filling in quite well. I have enough to actually put in braids back there. I relaxed my hair a little over a week ago and my newgrowth is very visible. I can't slick back as easily. I have this patch of hair on my crown that is constantly sticking up because the newgrowth is coming in so quickly. I usually don't see this month newgrowth for about 3 weeks after my relaxer.

 I usually get anywhere between 1/4 to 1/2 inch per month without the M.N. Last month was great. I got around 3/4 of an inch or more from 3 weeks of use. I hope to get at least an inch this month.


----------



## beadedgirl (May 3, 2006)

I've been using the elta trivase,for 3 1/2 weeks and i got like over 1/2 inch ,now for me thats alot considering my growth is really slow!!..i'm extremely happy with my results.i'm mixing mine with natures blessings.Natures blessing is really great,its got stuff like nettles,rosemary,sage,alfalfa,thyme,peppermint,pure vigin oil,coconut oil,pure mineral jelly.the mn mixes really really good with this grease and my hair is loving it.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 3, 2006)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> My broken off nape area is filling in quite well. I have enough to actually put in braids back there. I relaxed my hair a little over a week ago and my newgrowth is very visible. I can't slick back as easily. I have this patch of hair on my crown that is constantly sticking up because the newgrowth is coming in so quickly. I usually don't see this month newgrowth for about 3 weeks after my relaxer.
> 
> I usually get anywhere between 1/4 to 1/2 inch per month without the M.N. Last month was great. I got around 3/4 of an inch or more from 3 weeks of use. I hope to get at least an inch this month.


This is very encouraging.  I love hearing about progress here!!!  
I will be doing a private unveiling in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 3, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> RESULTS ONLY PLEASE....Use the other thread for general discussion.
> 
> Thank you.


A belated welcome to the forum.  I just noticed you joined us in March.  What part of California are you from might I ask?


----------



## Sade7 (May 3, 2006)

I have had and continue to have crazzzy growth.  I've been slacking on consistency lately but I still am seeing results.  I use MN mixed with hydrocortizone and cayenne cream.


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 3, 2006)

beadedgirl said:
			
		

> I've been using the elta trivase,for 3 1/2 weeks and i got like over 1/2 inch ,now for me thats alot considering my growth is really slow!!..i'm extremely happy with my results.i'm mixing mine with natures blessings.Natures blessing is really great,its got stuff like nettles,rosemary,sage,alfalfa,thyme,peppermint,pure vigin oil,coconut oil,pure mineral jelly.the mn mixes really really good with this grease and my hair is loving it.


Okay so where can I buy some nature's blessings?  It sounds really good. Thanks Q


----------



## LaNecia (May 3, 2006)

Ok, the results are in for the next 7 days of my challenge...it's one of those, you really have to see it with your own eyes to believe it. I can't tell you how many times I measured, remeasured, took and retook photos.






HHG Ladies.

ETA: I'm currently 6 weeks post relaxer, my hair usually grows at an average of 1/4" per month with no new growth visible until weeks 3 or 4.


----------



## SouthernJewel (May 3, 2006)

VW and Sareca the growth is crazy! Im sooo glad you guys have GOOD pics that ACTUALLY show the progress. This is very promising...im excited!


----------



## LaNecia (May 3, 2006)

ShannonDenise said:
			
		

> VW and Sareca the growth is crazy! Im sooo glad you guys have GOOD pics that ACTUALLY show the progress. This is very promising...im excited!


 
Glad to help!! You should check out BSweet's Post too.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 4, 2006)

Woohoo, you ladies are growwing away.  Great progress so far.


----------



## trinigul (May 4, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the pics.  Everyone will just have to believe me.  Been on this regime since last week.

I've been using Sade7's mixture.  Applied twice last week.  This week, I added a little castor oil and MTG to that mix - I applied this on Monday.  Hell!  I'm lazy...BUT EVERYONE has been commenting about how quickly my hair is growing (I just let them think my hair naturally grows this quickly).  So, even being really inconsistent gives you grrrreat results.

I am glad I didn't sleep on this.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 4, 2006)

hahahahahhahahahaha..I got this from another hair board.


hi ladies i just want to let you know that i work in a county jail, and all of a sudden all of these ladies were signing up for sick call complaining of yeast infections now im a nurse and i know the monistat i was dispensing to them should have taken care of their problems.  then one day one of our regulars spoke up and told me that they were all using the monistat on their hair and i have to tell you i did see noticeable hair growth on most of them.  as far as thinking that you need to buy the most expensive don't bother you know we only dispense cheap stuff and it does  work, i think im might try it myself


----------



## RabiaElaine (May 4, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Ok, the results are in for the next 7 days of my challenge...it's one of those, you really have to see it with your own eyes to believe it. I can't tell you how many times I measured, remeasured, took and retook photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  :bouncegre   WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's amazing...great pics btw!!!!  So it looks like you gained a whole 1/2 inch more than you normally would have?


----------



## TwistNMx (May 4, 2006)

This is getting very interesting.
Thanks for sharing Marie.
I wish you luck.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 4, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> This is getting very interesting.
> Thanks for sharing Marie.
> I wish you luck.


 

I got that comment from another hair board and posted it...I don't think my mind is right to work in a jailhouse.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 4, 2006)

Suri said:
			
		

> I have only been using M.N. with Capsazin for about a week 1 1/2 and I can tell it's working. I'm in braids and I bag every night. 1. I can see my hair pushing out of the braids like weeds growing 2. When I take the baggie off in the morning my hair is very visible in the braids, in the front sides and back like the hairs are being pushed out.  It's weird, does anyone else get this?
> Well the knots where my braids start are about 1/2 inch down so there's my proof. I am planning to take these out on June 1, so I'm getting another inch between M.N and MTG.


Do you use any of these creams and can you get them for less Suri?
http://www.sunrisemeds.com/products.php?category=44&REF=google_Capsaicin


----------



## TwistNMx (May 4, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> I got that comment from another hair board and posted it...I don't think my mind is right to work in a jailhouse.


 Now see...you've got me wondering what else you know.


----------



## RabiaElaine (May 5, 2006)

So I've been using NeoAF for about a 2 and half weeks now...though last week I wasn't consisitent at all.  Anyway I'm starting to notice growth.  This morning I looked in the mirror as I was applying and I noticed that I could feel NG.  I am 3 weeks post relaxer as of Wednesday.  I usually don't notice growth until week 4 or 5.  Today at 3 weeks and 2 days I see what looks like almost a half inch.  I am going to wash my hair tonight so I should be able to better see the difference between my texlaxed roots and my virgin new growth.

I'll report back.

I LOVE MN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Best of all it doesn't smell!!!


----------



## TonicaG (May 5, 2006)

I have an MN cocktail which consists of 4% MN, Neosporin AF, Capsazin HP; little bit of MegaTek; Oliveviate Oil and something else, I can't think of right now, saying all of that to say, this stuff works.

I've been using a little over a week and I'm very happy to report that there is a whole lotta truth to this stuff.  It honestly works.  I'm three weeks into my relaxer and my roots are starting to get kinda crunchy!

I apply mine twice a day and I've experienced no problems.  I should have taken pictures to monitor the progress of this stuff.  I believe I have about a half inch of new growth, plus I'm taking my vitamins and drinking lots of water.  

For the skeptics, don't be.  It works!


----------



## HoneyDew (May 5, 2006)

TonicaG said:
			
		

> I have an MN cocktail which consists of 4% MN, Neosporin AF, Capsazin HP; little bit of MegaTek; Oliveviate Oil and something else, I can't think of right now, saying all of that to say, this stuff works.



Girl, 

You are not playing!  4% MN and Neosporin AF plus the other stuff?! 
I got great growth after just trying Neosporin AF alone.  I can't even imagine the tingles you may be feeling. 

But, question for you guys.  Do you ever think you can over do it a bit with all of the mixtures and concoctions?


----------



## HoneyDew (May 5, 2006)

Nevermind, I forgot that this thread is for "updates only"......


----------



## bronzehair (May 8, 2006)

bump...............


----------



## Faith (May 8, 2006)

Tomorrow will make it 2 weeks and I haven't seen anything yet...   Maybe next time I'll use it mixed with water only and skip the oil and megatek.


----------



## KiniKakes (May 8, 2006)

Awesome progress ladies, and thanks for all those who have shared pics of their progress.  

You better GROW girls.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 9, 2006)

bronzehair said:
			
		

> bump...............


 
bump...............anymore results?


----------



## kareflow (May 9, 2006)

TOMORROW WILL BE DAY 30 OF ME USING M.N.
+ CAYENNE PEPPER OIL , AND 31 DAYS POST RELAXER. THESE ARE MY RESULTS.......

P.S. SORRY THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BIT BLURRY.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 10, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> Tomorrow will make it 2 weeks and I haven't seen anything yet...   Maybe next time I'll use it mixed with water only and skip the oil and megatek.




I did not notice the spurt until after the 3rd week.  Some othere reported seeing it before that, but now me.


----------



## RabiaElaine (May 10, 2006)

kareflow said:
			
		

> TOMORROW WILL BE DAY 30 OF ME USING M.N.
> + CAYENNE PEPPER OIL , AND 31 DAYS POST RELAXER. THESE ARE MY RESULTS.......
> 
> P.S. SORRY THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BIT BLURRY.


 
Since the pics are blurry can you quantify how much growth you've gotten over the 30 days and how much you normally get?


Thanks


----------



## kareflow (May 10, 2006)

I USUALLY GET ABOUT 1/4 TO 1/2 PER MONTH. THIS MONTH I GOT ABOUT 1 INCH IN THE FRONT AND CROWN , IN THE BACK I GOT 1/2 INCH.


----------



## morehairplease (May 10, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Yesterday, was the end of my 30 day MN challenge.oke: I have a little more than 3/4 of an inch!   Even tho I was only consistent the first 2 weeks or so.  It a keeper for me. I've just got to get better at daily use. Right now I _might_ remember twice/week.
> 
> ETA: Just took this...
> 
> ...


 
wow, AWESOME progress :Flahsssss ! I plan on posting some pics when I end my 1 month challenge. GREAT progress.....


----------



## HoneyDew (May 10, 2006)

tishee said:
			
		

> wow, AWESOME progress :Flahsssss ! I plan on posting some pics when I end my 1 month challenge. GREAT progress.....




I agree.  Very nice looking new growth!


----------



## lana (May 10, 2006)

I know you guys wanted results. I stopped using it because the nape of my neck dryed out (my scalp in the back) was severly dry. MN was the only product I was using. I have dry scalp normally but not that bad. Since I stopped, it's fine. But listen, I have very sensitive scalp which is why I don't get a relaxer anymore. 

I used this for about 1 week, too short to see results.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 10, 2006)

kareflow said:
			
		

> TOMORROW WILL BE DAY 30 OF ME USING M.N.
> + CAYENNE PEPPER OIL , AND 31 DAYS POST RELAXER. THESE ARE MY RESULTS.......
> 
> P.S. SORRY THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BIT BLURRY.


 
Can't see the pictures


----------



## Jas123 (May 10, 2006)

I'm also using the mn, capsacin and cortizone mixture (recipe provide by Sade7) for about 2 weeks (and not everyday) and I must admit I'm only 3 weeks post relaxer and I also have alot of crunchy new growth.


----------



## Estee (May 11, 2006)

I'm 4 weeks into using MN and no new growth.  I'm natural, but I have been measuring weekly.

I started off with Neo AF, when that ran out I used Family Dollar's MN because it was more economical. Well I guess you do get what you pay for. I'll switch back to Neo or Monistat because I was expecting an inch by now especially in my 3 inch breakage area. I also was using MTG and Surge 14 on & off when I noticed no growth to accelerate the process.

I'm encouraged by the great results of the ladies out there!


----------



## HoneyDew (May 11, 2006)

Estee said:
			
		

> I'm 4 weeks into using MN and no new growth.  I'm natural, but I have been measuring weekly.
> 
> I started off with Neo AF, when that ran out I used Family Dollar's MN because it was more economical. Well I guess you do get what you pay for. I'll switch back to Neo or Monistat because I was expecting an inch by now especially in my 3 inch breakage area. I also was using MTG and Surge 14 on & off when I noticed no growth to accelerate the process.
> 
> I'm encouraged by the great results of the ladies out there!




walgreens has the Neosporin AF tubes with 33% more free.  it's not much, but better.


----------



## kareflow (May 12, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Can't see the pictures


Really!!! Well here is a better pic that i was able to take today with a friends phone. I have been using the m.n for 32 days now. Excuse my big shiny forehead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This pic at day 14 of use:


----------



## Faith (May 12, 2006)

kareflow said:
			
		

> Really!!! Well here is a better pic that i was able to take today with a friends phone. I have been using the m.n for 32 days now. Excuse my big shiny forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing comes up


----------



## kareflow (May 12, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> Nothing comes up


 
how do i post a pic, like how you have yours at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Faith (May 12, 2006)

THE IMAGE LINK
Make sure you have the correct image link though


----------



## renae226 (May 12, 2006)

I have been using for about three weeks (Miconazole Nitrate, ebay 1.77) and I have about 1 inch in the crown and on the sides and about 1.25 inch in the back.


----------



## Nazarite27 (May 12, 2006)

This is working wonders on my edges.  I mixed mine with Lenzi's Request, and since April 11th, I have had one inch of growth.  I need to have my twists redone already.  However, I am MOST happy about my edges*.*


----------



## HoneyDew (May 12, 2006)

kareflow said:
			
		

> how do i post a pic, like how you have yours at the bottom of the screen?




I have the same problem with Fotki pics.


----------



## paradise224 (May 15, 2006)

I am SO sticking with this... It had been a month since i'd pressed my hair and i've been using my cayenne pepper/Olive oil mix (1 month) and Neo AF (2 weeks) and I have never gotten raves about how gorgeous my hair looked until yesterday when the fam came over for mother's day.. Every one was playing in it, and saying how healthy it looked. One aunt said it almost looked fake... ofcourse i ignored the comment, i'll take it as a compliment..  Its about an inch or more longer, and I am sooooo happy  Thanks ladies


----------



## TwistNMx (May 15, 2006)

Wow! 
With all of these posts, shouldn't anyone have tons of growth by now...swinging hair from side to side?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 17, 2006)

bumping for results


----------



## Radianthealth (May 17, 2006)

It has been about a week since my relaxer and my roots are a little nappy.  This happens even without the MN so the jury is still out.  Right now I am using both MN and MTG.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 18, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Wow!
> With all of these posts, shouldn't anyone have tons of growth by now...swinging hair from side to side?



Most people just started using it over the last couple of months so I doubt anyone has long term results to show.  A few inches at the most.


----------



## Victory1 (May 18, 2006)

It's only been 3 weeks for me but I did notice that my hair is a little thicker but I'm 4 weeks post relaxer so I'll give it until 5/21 before I post result (that would make it a full month, I started on 4/23).  I also increased my Nioxin pills to 2 a day on 4/23, I've been taking 1 a day for 3 months now; so I don't know which is the culprit for thicker hair.


----------



## alir0x (May 18, 2006)

Well i have been using M.N. for about a week and some days since my perm, and I can tell you i feel the new growth!! Especially in the back of my head (which tends to grow the fastest anyway).  The front (which grows the slowest) is even growing!!  And my hair never really shows sign of growth after 1 week of perming!!!  I'm definitely sticking with this!!


----------



## TwistNMx (May 18, 2006)

Just playing devils advocate here for a moment... 
Is it possible from these stories I'm hearing about quick new growth that this stuff could be neutralizing the relaxer?


----------



## LaNecia (May 18, 2006)

****Pitch forking the advocate****  ETA: those are LOVE taps!! 

Neutralizing? Probably not. 

Causing reversion? Maybe, though probably not. I've been using it this week after my retouch this past Sunday and my freshly permed hair looks just that way, freshly permed. Not a lick of new growth (or reversion hair) in sight!


----------



## EMJazzy (May 18, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Just playing devils advocate here for a moment...
> Is it possible from these stories I'm hearing about quick new growth that this stuff could be neutralizing the relaxer?


 
Nope, I'm natural and from the looks of things I'm averaging just slightly over 1 inch per month (my normal growth rate is 1/2 to 1 inch)


----------



## TwistNMx (May 18, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> ****Pitch forking the advocate****
> 
> Neutralizing? Probably not.
> 
> Causing reversion? Maybe, though probably not. I've been using it this week after my retouch this past Sunday and my freshly permed hair looks just that way, freshly permed. Not a lick of new growth (or reversion hair) in sight!


Well, I guess I just have to wait and see.  Maybe I'm watching too closely?
BTW, nice pictures.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 18, 2006)

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm natural and from the looks of things I'm averaging just slightly over 1 inch per month (my normal growth rate is 1/2 to 1 inch)


Your hair shot in the avatar looks very nice.  I just can't seem to get the hang of twisting...can you believe it?


----------



## *Frisky* (May 18, 2006)

Well I am sitting here 3 and 1/2 weeks post relaxer and it feels like I need another one already...


----------



## HoneyDew (May 19, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Just playing devils advocate here for a moment...
> Is it possible from these stories I'm hearing about quick new growth that this stuff could be neutralizing the relaxer?




No. I have been putting NeoAf on a spot of hair that is much shorter than the rest of my hair.  It was hard to put a Caruso roller on.  After 3 weeks, I can tell that it has grown because of how easier it is to get the curler on.


----------



## Jas123 (May 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's not reversion, because once your hair has been chemicall altered nothing can change that..hence people have to "grow out or cut off" their relaxed hair when they want to go natural...
I myself have definitely experienced new growth from using NeoAF and I was skeptical at 1st. When I gave myself a relaxer there was a noticeable difference...even my mom noticed and has jumped on the bandwagon. I'm not the most computer saavy person so it's taking me longer to post my pics, but hopefully soon so as to post my progress


----------



## LaNecia (May 19, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> ****Pitch forking the advocate**** ETA: those are LOVE taps!!
> 
> Neutralizing? Probably not.
> 
> Causing reversion? Maybe, though probably not. I've been using it this week after my retouch this past Sunday and my freshly permed hair looks just that way, freshly permed. Not a lick of new growth (or reversion hair) in sight!


 
It was brought to my attention that my original post had a negative undertone. I just wanted to clarify that I in no way meant anything negative by the 'pitch forking' comment. 
So for any and all that took exception to my post, I offer my apologies, no negativity was intended.

VWV


----------



## EishBuhgeish (May 19, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> It was brought to my attention that my original post had a negative undertone. I just wanted to clarify that I in no way meant anything negative by the 'pitch forking' comment.
> So for any and all that took exception to my post, I offer my apologies, no negativity was intended.
> 
> VWV


 
I didnt sense any negative undertones...


----------



## LaNecia (May 19, 2006)

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> I didnt sense any negative undertones...


 
Well that's good! My apology box is almost empty for today!


----------



## MissFallon (May 19, 2006)

Estee said:
			
		

> I'm 4 weeks into using MN and no new growth.  I'm natural, but I have been measuring weekly.
> 
> I started off with Neo AF, when that ran out I used *Family Dollar's MN* because it was more economical. Well I guess you do get what you pay for. I'll switch back to Neo or Monistat because I was expecting an inch by now especially in my 3 inch breakage area. I also was using MTG and Surge 14 on & off when I noticed no growth to accelerate the process.
> 
> I'm encouraged by the great results of the ladies out there!



Really? I use the Family Dollar brand and its been working great for me. I also used the Neo AF, the only difference I saw was that the Neo AF was thicker than the Family Dollar brand. I have had about 1 1/2 inches of ng in the past 3 weeks, making it a total of 2 1/2 inches since my relaxer. I have been slacking on the MN these last couple of days tho (Wed & Thurs). I am going to start back today and make an update in another two weeks.


----------



## rrolle234 (May 19, 2006)

bumping for more results


----------



## TwistNMx (May 19, 2006)

rrolle234 said:
			
		

> bumping for more results


 
I'll bump to that!

Double bump!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 20, 2006)

Ok I give... I'm going to try this as soon as my products get here. lol dang pj'ism.


----------



## trinigul (May 20, 2006)

I only use for two days a week for no other reason than laziness...and it's still working.  My hair is growing like a big weed.  Everyday someone comments on how quickly my hair is growing, asks the question "what do you put in it?" and then I gotta use the standard lie "my hair grows quickly" (bwhahhahhah!!!....u have any other suggestions?)

Also, my hair is growing in very very soft and wavy.  I have a texturizer (mild perm left in for no more than 8 minutes) and I was just discussing this with my mother-in-law last night.  She puts the perm in for me.  How's she gonna tell the diff between my new growth and permed hair?


----------



## jwhitley6 (May 22, 2006)

any more updates?


----------



## Brinasia (May 22, 2006)

I noticed some of you women are mixing with cayaenne pepper and other stuff.  Pray tell what is the mix....how much? and what are you mixing with?


----------



## HoneyDew (May 23, 2006)

Brinasia said:
			
		

> I noticed some of you women are mixing with cayaenne pepper and other stuff.  Pray tell what is the mix....how much? and what are you mixing with?



I just mixed an entire tube of NeoAF (the 33% free sized one) in with a container on the ORS fertilizing balm.

I have recently realized that the NeoAF alone kind of drying so I had about a 90% full container of the fertilizing balm that I never used.

The NeoAF is effective in extending the growth period, but it just seems to be drying to my new growth.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 23, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I just mixed an entire tube of NeoAF (the 33% free sized one) in with a container on the ORS fertilizing balm.
> 
> I have recently realized that the NeoAF alone kind of drying so I had about a 90% full container of the fertilizing balm that I never used.
> 
> The NeoAF is effective in extending the growth period, but it just seems to be drying to my new growth.


 
I agree..it does seem somewhat drying and in conjunction with having all the new growth..that isn't cool. I make sure I am applying my La India creme with it to try and combat some of the dryness.


----------



## LaNecia (May 23, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> I agree..it does seem somewhat drying and in conjunction with having all the new growth..that isn't cool. I make sure I am applying my La India creme with it to try and combat some of the dryness.


 
I noticed that too early on so I also mixed mine with the La India Creme. I thouht maybe it was just my new growth that was dry so I've tried using the Neosporin AF straight again, it's still drying my hair so I've resorted back to my mixture.


----------



## RabiaElaine (May 23, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I noticed that too early on so I also mixed mine with the La India Creme. I thouht maybe it was just my new growth that was dry so I've tried using the Neosporin AF straight again, it's still drying my hair so I've resorted back to my mixture.


 
Wow look at that growth in your siggy VWVixxen!!!!!!!!!!!  Nice work!  I'm going to start mixing mine too!


----------



## HoneyDew (May 23, 2006)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Wow look at that growth in your siggy VWVixxen!!!!!!!!!!!  Nice work!  I'm going to start mixing mine too!



I know, I noticed that, too!!.

Lookin' good girl!!


----------



## lexi08 (May 23, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I noticed that too early on so I also mixed mine with the La India Creme. I thouht maybe it was just my new growth that was dry so I've tried using the Neosporin AF straight again, it's still drying my hair so I've resorted back to my mixture.




Where are you all buying  the La India Creme?


----------



## MiWay (May 23, 2006)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Wow look at that growth in your siggy VWVixxen!!!!!!!!!!! Nice work! I'm going to start mixing mine too!


 

   Great growth VWV!  I stopped using my La India for a while...I guess I better get back on it.  Your hair looks great girl!


----------



## LaNecia (May 23, 2006)

Thanks ladies!!  

Nikki1971, I'm ordered mine off the web but I can't remember the site, I will look in my favorite threads and get back to ya in a minute. I'm trying to keep the IS department off my back about being online 

ETA: Here's the link to the website: West Indian Store


----------



## naturaline (May 23, 2006)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Wow look at that growth in your siggy VWVixxen!!!!!!!!!!!  Nice work!  I'm going to start mixing mine too!


i agree you have some gr8 growth!!


----------



## lexi08 (May 23, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Nikki1971, I'm ordered mine off the web but I can't remember the site, I will look in my favorite threads and get back to ya in a minute. I'm trying to keep the IS department off my back about being online
> 
> ETA: Here's the link to the website: West Indian Store



Thank you!


----------



## sareca (May 30, 2006)

Hey all, de0andra asked me to post this for y'all last week. 



> If you are still using MN here's a link to a Neosporin AF coupon $1.00 off
> http://www.neosporin.com/opportunitycenter.htm


----------



## Zeal (May 31, 2006)

nikki1971 said:
			
		

> Where are you all buying the La India Creme?


 
Not sure of growth.  But I think it is growing.

Maybe I will take a ride by the W Indian store around here.  I went to the BSS store Saturday and they acted as If I was speaking a different langauge.

Then I was like... "LA  as in THE.  India as the country.  La India"  I was in a Korean Store where the couple barely spoke English.  However there was a Korean Girl there in here 20s and she bust out laughing when I Explained it that way.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 31, 2006)

Are yall using the 2% or the 4%?


----------



## HoneyDew (May 31, 2006)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> Are yall using the 2% or the 4%?



You know I started usign 4% a week ago because my beloved NeoAf is totally out of stock EVERYWHERE.

I mixed it with some emu oil.

It seems to work faster.  I used to see NG agout 2-3 weeks after a touchup with the 2%.  With the 4%, I already see it a week later.

It is either the fact that I am usign 4% or the fact that I mixed it with Emu oil, not sure.


----------



## Doll (May 31, 2006)

I am looking for a replacement for MTG at least during the weekday summer months since I have a tendency to sweat in my scalp (messy). I am going to get some NeoAF soon. I wanted to try La India Creme, but the shipping for La India Creme is higher than the product cost, so I was wondering if it would be okay to mix the NeoAF with coconut, jojoba, or tea tree oil since according to some ladies on this thread it is drying?


----------



## rosie (May 31, 2006)

Has anyone used there MN mixed in a spray bottle?

If so, how were/are your results?


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 1, 2006)

I haven't Rosie, I'd have to find some way to liquify it.


Progress Update:

I took a week off instead of two (as I originally wanted to do). I'm REALLY trying to see how closely to APL I can get before my Beau returns from deployment. This Sunday will mark week 3 PR and the new growth is starting. I guess my back grows faster than my top and sides because there's barely any activitiy there. 

I'm still using the Neo AF w/the La India creme, once a day or every other day as my schedule allows.

With a new trick or two in my regimen, I hope to be able to make it past 6 weeks before having the need to retouch. My goal is 8 to 10. (Sometime before August 19th).

HHG Ladies!


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 1, 2006)

I put a tube and 1/2 of MN into my Surge spray bottle and I spray it onto my scalp after my daily conditioning wash followed by MTG and Peppermint oil.  I would not mix the MN with Tea Tree oil, that will make it even more drying.  The other oils sound fine to me (coconut, olive, jojoba, etc)


----------



## mblake8 (Jun 1, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I haven't Rosie, I'd have to find some way to liquify it.
> 
> 
> Progress Update:
> ...



What tricks have u added? I need some help with stretching too.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 1, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I haven't Rosie, I'd have to find some way to liquify it.
> 
> 
> Progress Update:
> ...


 
Well good luck because I am only about 4 and 1/2 weeks post and I need a touch up kinda bad...I am gonna tough it out and wait til the end of this month.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 1, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> Well good luck because I am only about 4 and 1/2 weeks post and I need a touch up kinda bad...I am gonna tough it out and wait til the end of this month.


 
Yeah, once this gets your hair growing, it's crazy how fast it comes in. My new growth is visible this time about a week earlier than what is normal. Wow, four more weeks of growth?! You go gurl, it's gonna get crazy in there!


----------



## mblake8 (Jun 1, 2006)

I had been using a generic brand of MN i got off of ebay. I wasnt getting any growth so i switched back to NEOAF. Within 4 days i felt some newgrowth coming in. Has anyone else had any experience with non NeoAF cheapo brands? I guess u get what u pay for


----------



## Estee (Jun 1, 2006)

mblake8 said:
			
		

> I had been using a generic brand of MN i got off of ebay. I wasnt getting any growth so i switched back to NEOAF. Within 4 days i felt some newgrowth coming in. Has anyone else had any experience with non NeoAF cheapo brands? I guess u get what u pay for


 
Yes, same thing happened to me (I posted a couple of weeks ago); I was using the Dollar Store brand $5 for 1.59 oz. Some deal... it did nada, very minimal growth after 4 weeks. I switched back to Neo AF just a week ago and the growth has begun! My mix has Neo AF, leftover Walmart MN, hydrocortisone, capsacin, mango butter and a little coconut oil. I feel it tingling instantly (the capsacin). I now have measurable growth of about 1/2 an inch in one week. Finally........


----------



## Faith (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, I have two results to share.
One is up north... I started it the 26th of April and 1 month later, I had 1/2" in front and 3/4" in back.  Front always grows slower.  Usually I get HALF this in the same time frame.  That's good.

And now my results down south  which I started about 2 weeks ago
I don't have much body hair (legs, etc.) and so to get some hair growing down south (I'm not into the bald look ), I started applying this and I'm seeing growth and filling out. 

I want to try this Neo AF...hm


----------



## Doll (Jun 1, 2006)

trimbride said:
			
		

> I put a tube and 1/2 of MN into my Surge spray bottle and I spray it onto my scalp after my daily conditioning wash followed by MTG and Peppermint oil.  I would not mix the MN with Tea Tree oil, that will make it even more drying.  The other oils sound fine to me (coconut, olive, jojoba, etc)



Thanks so much for the information trimbride!!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 6, 2006)

***Bumping***

Any more results ladies.....? Anyone with comparison pics....?


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm still using the MN but for the past two weeks, it's been about every day/other day and I've been doing CO washes daily, in between. My growth has not been nearly as abundant as during my previous month when I would CO wash once every two or three days. I will still RINSE my hair with water but that 'washing' is probably the culprit since it's the same mixture as before.

I'll udpate again in two weeks.


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 7, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I'm still using the MN but for the past two weeks, it's been about every day/other day and I've been doing CO washes daily, in between. *My growth has not been nearly as abundant as during my previous month when I would CO wash once every two or three days*. I will still RINSE my hair with water but *that 'washing' is probably the culprit since it's the same mixture as before*.
> 
> I'll udpate again in two weeks.


 
Hmmm, thats good to know.... I figured as much, which is why i dont wash too frequently between my applications of M.N. or MTG.  Thanks for the update sis.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm still using MN...I tweaked my mixture a bit by adding a capsule full of MSM to my MN/Cayenne/Cortizone mixture....I'm on day 2 of this mixture....I'll check in with some type of report in about a month.  

From the beginning of my journey with MN in March til now I've gained 2 1/2 inches of new growth.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jun 7, 2006)

I want to try Sade7's mixture too. 

I've been using MN 4% mixed with doogro and I do notice growth. I havent been consistent with it so on average I use it every other day. Its been 2 and a half weeks. The thing is I have been applying more of it the back area near my earlobes and the newgrowth is most definitely thicker there. When I started I had nooooo newgrowth. 

I'll keep on doing it and now that I see some results I'll definitely use it everyday. I'll just take away the doogro and add the hydrocortizone and cayenne pepper cream.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 8, 2006)

I went to the store and picked up two boxes of the Monistat 3 day (4%) and some Capsacin Cream, two tubes of Preparation H (that's NOT for my hair so don't ya'll start!! ). Came to $90!!!  Thank goodness for FSAs!!  

I'll keep ya'll posted on how it goes. i'm not CO Washing or Pooing but once every 3 days (that'll take some getting used to!)  

But if it gets me to APL or close my August, I'll adjust!


----------



## gn1g (Jun 8, 2006)

Does anybody have flaky scalp?


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 8, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Does anybody have flaky scalp?


 
Just for clarification: Are you asking if we have it BEFORE using the MN or AFTER having started?


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 8, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Does anybody have flaky scalp?



If I use Neo AF alone, I get no flaky scalp.  But, when I combine it with other things, I do get a flaky scalp.  not dandruff, though. More like build up.

The problem for me is that NeoAF alone was drying for my hair, so any hair that it touched seemed to get dry after a few hours.  But, not my scalp.

I have not used any on my scalp for about 2 weeks and my roots are less dry so it must be the NeoAf that is doing it.

I tried Monistat for a few days, but gave up because it was even more drying for my roots. It must be mixed with something to avoid that, in my opinion.

There are a few other MN creams I have used that are no drying to my hair though - Diabet-x and Remedy Anti-fungal both gave me no hair dryness but both left more build up on my scalp.

I think that is why I have just gotten tired of applying anything on my scalp.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jun 8, 2006)

Does anyone have photos?  Due to the amazing response of this product, i think I might have to do a little experiment.  After my next relaxer, I think that i'll start taking pictures and try to be as consistent as possible and post them here.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 18, 2006)

So the monistat is the 4% and the NeoAF is 2%?  Thanks


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 19, 2006)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> So the monistat is the 4% and the NeoAF is 2%?  Thanks




Some of the Monistat is 2%, though.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jun 21, 2006)

bumping for results...

Anybody out there with any new M.N. growth comparison pictures to share?


----------



## Jas123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tuffcookie
I'll be posting my results at the end of July because that's when I'm due for my next relaxer..if I can make it that long, this will be my 1st 3mos stretch.


----------



## Estee (Jun 27, 2006)

I *finally* gained an inch! I used my MN mix mainly for the breakage in my crown area. No pictures to share. I didn't apply everyday/night either. This is over 2 months, which is alot for me, my hair grows ultra slow... Most of the growth occurred in June. 1/4 inch in May, 3/4 inch in June.

Anyone else?


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 27, 2006)

Estee said:
			
		

> I *finally* gained an inch! I used my MN mix mainly for the breakage in my crown area. No pictures to share. I didn't apply everyday/night either. This is over 2 months, which is alot for me, my hair grows ultra slow... Most of the growth occurred in June. 1/4 inch in May, 3/4 inch in June.
> 
> Anyone else?



I am hiding hair till xmas, so no pics here either.

But, you know I must say I have been having all kinds of comments from co-workers and friends about my hair so something must be happening.  Someone did make a comment that it seems that my hair is growing pretty fast.   

I would not say my hair is growing in some crazy fast ways - 2 inches in one month or something else crazy like that, but it is steady faster growth than I get on a normal basis and using MN does not leave my hair smelling bad.

And you know Estee, I really don't see the need to use it daily, either.  I have been using it twice a week only and I still see great progress.  I started using an expensive MN product that is moisturizing and I just don't want to waste it with daily use.


----------



## Estee (Jul 7, 2006)

Estee said:
			
		

> I *finally* gained an inch! I used my MN mix mainly for the breakage in my crown area. No pictures to share. I didn't apply everyday/night either. This is over 2 months, which is alot for me, my hair grows ultra slow... Most of the growth occurred in June. 1/4 inch in May, 3/4 inch in June.
> 
> Anyone else?


 
Updated 7-7-06:

Yesterday I noticed some hair at my temple hairline that was shorter than the rest, I thought "oh no, not more breakage..." Then I realized this is where I have thinning and was the other area I applied the MN mix. It is new growth! 3 inches since May. Way to go MN!!!! Yippee!!!!  

In a word or three... the stuff works...........


----------



## LaNecia (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know what's different this time around (other than I'm only washing once a week) but I got the itchies like mad!! Me no likey!  

Last time I hennaed my hair was about a week and a half ago. The new growth, about 1/4" of the strand is whitish.  I've applied the MN twice last week (CO Washing every day), 3 times since Saturday (my hair is currently in cornrows), no CO washing this week.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 23, 2006)

bumping for updates....this is a great thread. bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bump the Bump!!Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 23, 2006)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## misskris816 (Oct 29, 2006)

Any more updates?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 9, 2006)

bumpetybumpbump!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 9, 2006)

bump it up bump it up!


----------



## Shea (Nov 9, 2006)

bumping for result updates


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm still using this one though it makes me nauseaus after about two weeks so I usually am on for two, off for one or two. My last retouch was August 4th, I'm due for one in December, I've got about two inches new growth (of 4a/b jungle).

I've seen good progress, I just wish I could stay with it longer to achieve better results.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 9, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I'm still using this one though it makes me nauseaus after about two weeks so I usually am on for two, off for one or two. My last retouch was August 4th, I'm due for one in December, I've got about two inches new growth (of 4a/b jungle).
> 
> I've seen good progress, I just wish I could stay with it longer to achieve better results.




That's crazy that it makes you feel sick. I wonder why  Maybe your hair is just growing too fast.  

I stopped using it because I wanted to try an oil based growth aid for a bit, but so far nothing has given me the growth rate I got when I used MN. But, i never really stuck with any other products to give a fair comparison.


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 9, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> That's crazy that it makes you feel sick. I wonder why  Maybe your hair is just growing too fast.
> 
> I stopped using it because I wanted to try an oil based growth aid for a bit, but so far nothing has given me the growth rate I got when I used MN. But, i never really stuck with any other products to give a fair comparison.



I know huh?! I've given up on trying to use it for very long. Besides right now, I'm trying to master dealing with the new growth I have, if it were to grow too much faster by January, I'd have another 1 or so of new growth to try to relax before the wedding...I never understood how we couldn't want more/faster new growth at certains times. Well, I do now!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Nov 10, 2006)

I've had GREAT results with the MN.

I use the 2% w/ veggie glycerine for 3 weeks/off 2 weeks.

I am STILL waiting for the 4% to get here from an Ebayer.

But this has really kicked my growth up a couple of notches.

It has become a staple!


----------



## Max2004 (Nov 10, 2006)

I started using MN in September. I would use it about 3X per week. I think it makes my hair shed a lot. I used it on Tuesday, and by Wednesday of this week I had major shedding.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Dec 2, 2006)

I began using MN on Nov 12, it is now Dec 1 and I hav gained a complete inch in over 18 days.  Soooo, this is surely a keeper!   I must agree with most, it does make the hair thicker and a bit unruly.  I haven't been relaxed since april and afterwards, cut all the relaxer out of my hair so I have been natural since then.  Today my newgrowth in the middle was so out of control, extremely tight and curly, I had to texlax it just to comb through so my hair wouldn't pop.   So, I'll keep posted of my results.  Thanks to everyone for posting your results to inspire me to do this!  I've got at least four other women in my family on the MN bandwagon!  HHG!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## sistagrl2004 (Dec 18, 2006)

I haven't been a member of this board long, but I was a lurker for a couple of weeks. I've been using MN for 2 weeks and I DEFINATELY see a difference! I am currently wearing kinky twists. They've been in for 4 1/2 weeks, but look more like it's been 8 weeks! (gonna have to take them out soon). I was trying to stay braided/twisted up for the winter, but with this stuff I might have to work with my OWN! I've been using the 4% straight. I noted some people mix it with Cortizone, annd Capsacin. Do you get better results that way ( I think it would be SCARY for my hair to grow any faster!)


----------



## keluric (Dec 18, 2006)

All this talk about MN is SO funny to me because my FATHER uses this on his scalp.  He has a small, quarter-sized area in the crown that is a bit thinner than the rest of his otherwise thick hair for some reason.  The MN really thickened it up.  I would say maybe he's an LHCF lurker but he's been using it for years.. haha.  I might have to try it for myself.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 18, 2006)

keluric said:
			
		

> All this talk about MN is SO funny to me because my FATHER uses this on his scalp.  He has a small, quarter-sized area in the crown that is a bit thinner than the rest of his otherwise thick hair for some reason.  The MN really thickened it up.  I would say maybe he's an LHCF lurker but he's been using it for years.. haha.  I might have to try it for myself.




He may have heard about it online or from someone.  Apparently, it has been known for some time that this helps those with hair loss and scalp problems.  It seems to be that we are new to this.


----------



## keluric (Dec 18, 2006)

It also works on pimples.


----------



## sweetgal (Dec 19, 2006)

I just started using the 4% a couple days ago.  I mix mine with capzasin (first time).  I will post the results and let eveyone know how it goes.   I have good feeling about this though


----------



## sistagrl2004 (Dec 21, 2006)

I am starting to get a little freaked at this rapid hair growth. Even other people (black) are commenting! The hair for the twists is a slightly different color so when you get all up in my head you can notice the growth. Also my "baby hairs" have grown and it appears new hairs are springing up everywhere... I might have to take these suckers down for the New year at this rate. I don't even want to tell anyone what I am using either.. These people want long hair, but aren't "into" hair.. imagine me staying go get some "coochie cream" and rub it on your scalp! LMAO!


----------



## pistachio (Dec 29, 2006)

I know!! Imagine how I must look being in my early 20's and buying monistat by the bulk and arthritis cream(capzasin HP-my cayenne pepper cream)!!!!


----------



## sareca (Mar 12, 2007)

^^ feb 24th





^^^ march 7th

The ruler measures 1/2inch, but some of that might be slippage; I didn't let them braid them as tight as they usually do.





^^ march 12th (today) -- 2 weeks and 2 days.





^^^ How my kinky twists usually look at 6 weeks!  Ok, I'm starting to get freaked out again.


----------



## XXXtacy (Mar 12, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> ^^ feb 24th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool ruler. Where did you purchase it from?

TIA


----------



## sareca (Mar 12, 2007)

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> Cool ruler. Where did you purchase it from?
> 
> TIA


 
It came in a sewing kit I got a billion years ago.  It's perfect for measuring NG.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Watching for more updates::::bumpity bump!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 26, 2008)

here are my results

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg67/fnggrant/novfeb2008compair.jpg

Details in fotki.


----------



## BrockStar (Feb 26, 2008)

This is a 5 week period..pay close attention to the shoulders as a guide..I didn't put them side by side


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 26, 2008)

BrockStar said:


> This is a 5 week period..pay close attention to the shoulders as a guie..I didn't put them side by side



I see it.


----------



## tricie (Feb 27, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> I see it.



Me, too; nice growth!  I use MN too, and I had some *crazy *ng; here is a pic (sorry, it's a little blurry, but I think you get the idea!)


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 27, 2008)

tricie said:


> Me, too; nice growth!  I use MN too, and I had some *crazy *ng; here is a pic (sorry, it's a little blurry, but I think you get the idea!)
> 
> View attachment 10145



wow. How long were you using it to get that much NG?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh wowzers ladies!
Amazing growth stories.

This is so tempting....I am going to get some NeoAF today. I hope this works!


----------



## Christa438 (Feb 27, 2008)

Im sorry I don't have pics. I have to buy a new camera... I started using MN in Nov. I have been stretching 3-4 months. I also love daily co-washes. I usually find it hard to continue with the daily co-washing and manipulation at about 1 month prior to relaxing. However, this time I opted to stop the daily CWs and manipulation 1 month post-relaxer.  That hadn't happened before so Im positive that I can blame MN.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 27, 2008)

*Month ago started FAMILY DOLLAR MN mixed with MANE/TAIL SOY CREME. I see a faster fill in rate at my temples than with FRENCHEE or DR.{no}MIRACLES.*


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 27, 2008)

StellaB said:


> Oh wowzers ladies!
> Amazing growth stories.
> 
> This is so tempting....I am going to get some NeoAF today. I hope this works!



I use MN, (female, jock itch)....I swore the title said MN / NeoAF.:


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 27, 2008)

OK

I stopped by walgreens on the way to work. I got NeosporinAF.
I was going to put on my hair tonight. My excitment got the best of me.
I'm like driving down the freeway on my way to work, parting my bangs(the only part I leave out on occassion), and putting Neo(my new BF) on my hair. I cannot wait to see the results.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 27, 2008)

StellaB said:


> OK
> 
> I stopped by walgreens on the way to work. I got NeosporinAF.
> I was going to put on my hair tonight. My excitment got the best of me.
> *I'm like driving down the freeway on my way to work, parting my bangs*(the only part I leave out on occassion), and putting Neo(my new BF) on my hair. I cannot wait to see the results.



 
Its a good thing you made it to work safely.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 27, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> Its a good thing you made it to work safely.


 
And thank goodness for cruise control....

so its about 2weeks to see growth from this stuff huh?

What is the other thread MN thread that everybody is talking about. It seems we can only post results on this one. Thats good because I would have to filter out all the other stuff.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 5, 2008)

Today, I decided to be brave and try using the MN (fungal) spray in my mix. I didn't trust spraying it directly on my hair and scalp so I did spray it into my mix and stirred it in good: the mist made me choke/felt like throwing up too. 
*Edited*
Im back to the creme. I sprayed the spray in a oil mix but I don't think it was effective because the substance is powdery and misty more than it is liquidy once outside of the spray can. Then I sprayed it on my scalp directly a couple of times but I stopped using it. Couldn't stand the mist. I like the creme mix way better anyway. Im still going to measure that shorter group of hair in front to see what it is stretched. In April it will be a month since I made the last measurement (4.2 in.).


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Mar 5, 2008)

Progress in my siggy.  Will update soon.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 4, 2008)

Where do you get 4% ? I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## MissAnnisha (Nov 6, 2008)

beans4reezy said:


> Where do you get 4% ? I can't find it anywhere!


 
I get my  4%at Target. I get the target brand of monistat 3 day. The box says miconazole 3. BTW I have been using MN twice a day...mixed with oils in the morning after my daily co wash and straight out of the tube before I go to sleep. 

OH.

MY.

GOSHHHH.

My hair has been growing like CRAZY...I took a picture of my hair straight on Oct 24th and I had JUST trimmed my bangs out my eyes and now my bangs streched are AT THE TIP OF MY NOSE AS OF today(Nov 6th)

I'm going to post pictures at the end of 30 days.

My reggie is co washing everyday with Burt's Bees Super Shiny Grapefruit and Sugar Beet Con and DC every week with Pantene Nouishing moisture replenishing mask. I wash about every 3-4 days with Nexxus Therappe mixed with JoJoba oil cause the cantu repair I use everyday cause build up for me but I still love it. I also take garlic and prenatal vits. 

Also I had a heat damage mishap (see here:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=299775&highlight= ) and my hair has THICKEND up so much...like its crazy..even my friends have noticed(Sidenote:my hair got its curl back...no more straight pieces like in my fotki...but I don't think that has anything to do with MN lol) Also my bald spots are filling in! Remember I've only been using this for a week and a day(but it is twice a day....I really feel like that is making a huge difference). I have chroic migrane headaches and I haven't got no one headache from this thank the Lord. 

I am so happy!


----------



## Rei (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been using monistat on and off for the past 2 months and it really filled in my W shaped nape area! I can't say that I got an inch, but it grew about a 1/2 inch, which is still pretty amazing considering that my nape grows in super slow. I'll add some pics this weekend when i take these braids out. I use NeoAF straight, usually.


----------



## Aviah (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone else? I used this back in 2007 and got about 1/2 an inch a month, but my hair usually grows 1/3 per month. Now I'm back on it, and being more consistent then I was before! Will come back when I've got some huge results!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 24, 2010)

Aviah said:


> Anyone else? I used this back in 2007 and got about 1/2 an inch a month, but my hair usually grows 1/3 per month. Now I'm back on it, and being more consistent then I was before! Will come back when I've got some huge results!


  and so you didnt come back 

anyone elseeeeeeee, come onnnnnnnnn ladiess!!!!!!!!!! ill just keeep bumping this untill sombody comes back.


----------



## Royalq (Dec 11, 2011)

bump..................


----------



## McQuay30 (Dec 17, 2011)

Bumping for more responses.


----------

